# Duyuru > Gündem >  'Deniz Feneri Noteri'ne 15 yıl istendi

## bozok

*'Deniz Feneri Noteri'ne 15 yıl istendi* 



*03.02.209 / VATAN*

*İstanbul 10. Noteri İsmet Büyükkılıç hakkında "resmi belgede sahtecilik" ve "görevi kötüye kullanma" suçlarından dava açıldı*


Almanya'daki Deniz Feneri davasında ceza alan Mehmet Gürhan'ın yurt dışında tutuklu bulunduğu dönemde, Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman'a usulsüz şekilde 'genel vekaletname' verdiği iddia edilen İstanbul 10. Noteri İsmet Büyükkılıç hakkında "resmi belgede sahtecilik" ve "görevi kötüye kullanma" suçlarından 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası istemiyle dava açıldı.



CHP Konya Milletvekili Atilla Kart ve İstanbul Milletvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'nun Almanya`daki Deniz Feneri davasından tutuklu bulunduğu dönemde Mehmet Gürhan ile ilgili 21 Mayıs 2007'de işlem yapan İstanbul 10. Noteri İsmet Büyükkılıç ile ilgili verdikleri dilekçe üzerine Beyoğlu Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'nca başlatılan soruşturma sona erdi.

*Belgeyi Kılıçdaroğlu ortaya çıkardı*


CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, Almanya'daki Deniz Feneri davasında ceza alan Mehmet Gürhan'ın, Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman'ı vekil tayin ettiğine ilişkin 21 Mayıs 2007 tarihinde İstanbul 10. Noterliğince düzenlenen belgeyi basın toplantısında açıklamıştı. Kılıçdaroğlu, "genel vekaletname" başlıklı belgede, Mehmet Gürhan'ın "Türkiye hudutları dahilindeki ortağı olduğum şirketlerdeki hisselerimi devretmeye, Türkiye hudutları dahilindeki şirketlere ortak olmaya, hisse satın almaya, ortaklıkla ilgili haklarımı takip etmeye benim adıma evrakları imzalamaya, kamu kurum ve kuruluşları ile özel ve tüzel şirketlerdeki işlerimi takip etmeye T.C. vatandaşı Kadir oğlu 03.01.1952 doğumlu Zekeriya Karaman'ı vekil tayin ettim" cümlelerinin yer aldığını kaydetmişti. Skandalın ardından Türkiye Noterler Birliği Başkanı Hasan Yeni, konuya ilişkin gazetelerde yer alan haberleri ihbar kabul ederek inceleme başlattı.

*5 ay önce Kılıçdaroğlu ve Noterler Birliği'nden suç duyurusu*


İddialar üzerine CHP Milletvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu 24 Eylül 2008 tarihinde, Türkiye Noterler Birliği de 26 Eylül 2008 tarihinde, Noter İsmet Büyükkılıç ile ilgili şikayet dilekçesi verdi. şikayet dilekçeleri ve basında çıkan haberler üzerine soruşturma başlatan İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı fezleke hazırlayarak dosyayı soruşturma ile yetkili Beyoğlu Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı'na yolladı. Savcılık, geçtiğimiz günlerde hazırladığı iddianamede İstanbul 10. Noteri İsmet Büyükkılıç'ın soruşturma konusu işlemi noterliğin dışında yapmasını gerektirir hiçbir neden yokken Zekeriya Karaman'a ait şirketin muhasebe kısmında çalışan bir elamanın telefonla daveti üzerine Nişancı Mahallesi Eyüp Bulvarı 40/B adresine gittiğini belirterek, şu iddialara yer verdi:

*Almanya'da tutuklu Gürhan'a İstanbul'da işlem yapmış*


"Söz konusu adreste kendisini Mehmet Gürhan olarak tanıtan şahsın adı geçen olup olmadığını araştırmadan ve ibraz ettiği ona ait kimlik bilgileri ile düzenlenmiş nüfuz hüviyet cüzdanının gerçeğe uygun olup olmadığını yeterince incelemeden 23.04.2007 tarihinde Atatürk Havalimanından çıkış yapan ve belirtilen tarihten sonra yurda giriş kaydı bulunmayan ve Deniz Feneri Davası'ndan Almanya'da tutuklu bulunan Mehmet Gürhan talepte bulunmuş gibi kimliği belirsiz kişi tarafından önceden hazırlanan ve şirketteki işlerini takip etmeye yetkili olmak üzere Zekeriya Karaman'ın vekil tayin edildiğine dair 21.05.2007 tarihli genel vekaletnameyi huzurunda imzalamış gibi onayladığı, ibraz edilen nüfus hüviyet cüzdanını bir örneğini evrakına eklemediği anlaşılmıştır."

*15 yıla kadar hapsi istendi*

Suç duyurularının ardından 5 ay sonra soruşturmayı tamamlayan Beyoğlu Cumhuriyet Savcılığı, İstanbul 10. Noteri İsmet Büyükkılıç'ın TCK'nin 204. maddesinin 2 ve 3. fıkraları gereği 'resmi belgede sahtecilik' ile 257. maddesi gereği 'görevi kötüye kullanma' suçlarından 4 yıl 6 aydan 15 yıla kadar hapis cezası verilmesi talep edildi. Dosya Beyoğlu 3. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi kanalı ile davaya bakmakla yetkili olan İstanbul Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'ne gönderildi. Mahkemenin davayı kabul etmesi halinde Büyükkılıç önümüzdeki günlerde hakim karşısına çıkacak. (CİNER HABER AJANSI)


...

----------

